# Theyre here



## ant

They've been found. Trying to find out where but im thinking georgia.


----------



## pedro

It was Georgia go to morel hunters dot com.


----------



## scott c

Yep saw that Pedro, finally, won't be long.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969

ehhhhh don't get too full head of steam, it will be awhile yet for us in ohio, easy to get excited, but patience makes for a good season


----------



## pedro

Now Alabama has found a morel!


----------



## ant

This means itll be on here shortly.


----------



## pedro

I will settle for some 50 degree days for now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack

<a href="http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa426/mushroomjack1/306283_4244849731807_141134296_n_zps17969f72.jpg" rel="nofollow"></a> 

EXTRA, EXTRA, Pope quits to go Morel Picking !!


----------



## ant

Now thats frigen funny.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

Lol!! 

I was looking at the forecast and it looks like after this snow storm it will be in the upper 40's by the end of the week! So maybe 50's will be sooner than later. :-o


----------



## pedro

The migration north has reach the middle of Alabama.


----------



## old henry

@ Jack I just used your picture you posted as my new screen saver.... Now let us all pray. Old Henry


----------



## jack

That's OK Old Henry, I borrowed it too !....LOL It came from Morelhunters site. I just added the caption to it !


----------



## nixtr

We still have approx. a month till full on shroomin' here in Ohio. Southerners might get in on it a little earlier. Seems like winter actually came this year.....and that should be a good thing!!


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

Time to really work on walking around to get back into shroomin shape! At least for me, haha :wink:


----------



## pedro

South Carolina just reported a find!!!!!!!


----------



## ant

WOOOT!Moving north.


----------



## shroomhntr77

Iv been goin out march 15th the past 4-5 yrs and by march 20-22 Iv found plenty of blacks you can't listen to people that say they don't grow before April these are morels people they grow when there ready ill be heading out next Friday for first hunt of the year and I'm in central Ohio


----------



## mbdola

Ditto here Shroomhntr. Take a look at the extended forecast and pay attention to soil temps. The forecasted temps starting tomorrow show 13 of the next 14 days in the 50's and 60's with good amounts of precip. If they aren't up by next week in OH/WV, by Good Friday we should have blacks up. There were a good amount of finds in WV here locally the first and second week of march last year, although it was hot last March. I'm in no hurry though, I want a normal end of March early April start with good precip.


----------



## wheelin

hi, anyone know how to change the password, the one they sent me is to hard to remeber


----------



## wheelin

never mine, i firgured it out


----------



## bryan

Found my first ones here in central ohio last year in later part of march :lol:


----------



## jim33

My first finds last year were 3 greys in northern Hancock County on March 29th....


----------



## lidspinner

Shroomhntr77.....you must be my twin posting on here....I always shoot for the 15th of march and I too am in central Ohio....what's nice is I am usually one of the only people in the woods that time of year so if the blacks are up they are all mine......found a few spots in past years when I picked a black and could also see where piles of snow have not yet fully melted from drifts.....blacks will pop in some woods around these parts here very soon.....and I am not joking when i say there is a fella who used to post on the old site who would find them with a heavy frost all over the ground and he'd be picking in carharts.....he took me out once and I was dressed for late season deer hunting and we found 5 blacks that day in mid march......it's never to early in march to take a walk in the woods....just watch the weather and start walking when the 50's and 60's get here.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

I guess this is why I have never found blacks! I was always told to not go out until end April. But my family is big yellow fans. I better do some googleing so I can train my eyes for them


----------



## denise

Shroom Hunting Hippy if you want to find some black you gotta go out earlier then that, I'm in Warren county and it's normally into the last week of march to 1st week of april around here give or take.
Heres some eye trainers

Just one in this pic
[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Facebook/More%20Morels/207792_468113659891372_518669304_n.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## denise

Some more pics
[/url]
[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Facebook/More%20Morels/487167_468115799891158_364709785_n.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## bryan

Nice pics Denise, I love finding blacks here in central ohio, usually find them all the way up till mid april here.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy

Wow! The first one took me a minute or two  lol thanks!


----------



## denise

Thanks BrYan! I love hunting blacks as well, I think there more of a challange do to there color then any of the other ones. I don't have many black spots as I do others though, hoping to come across more this season. I'll pick for about 2 weeks maybe 3 max then they will be over with for me unless I come back and find 1 or 2 that were hidden under the leaf litter before.


----------



## denise

No problem Shroom Hunting Hippy, I like to look through my pics as well as other peoples pics to get a little warmed up for the season. That pic is a spot that I find blacks at and it's a fire pit thats been there for a long time since I was a kid. Some years it will produce a handfull and other years a nice sack full. I'll find them in the pit and all around to about 6ft out from it. It's surrounded by trees and on flat ground so the leaf litter is ridiculous. It's just one of those spots you have to look at from every side and you'll see there tops just peaking out from the leaves. I moved the leaves in this before this pic and it still blended in, one reason I think blacks are harder to find then the other types.


----------



## bryan

@ Denise- My fav are the blacks, and harder to see, i watch people walk right by them and i just laugh. I'm down to about 3 places for blacks, I don't really have any private land to hunt but i do pretty good still every year. Only got around 300 blacks last year, which is a few hundred short of average. :lol:


----------



## denise

BrYan I hear ya, I hunt with my mom who is 59 and they seem to get harder to see for her as she gets older. I get on her all the time "You just walked right passed this one mom" but its ok as long as she can still get around out there I'm fine. She still finds her fair share though. My daughter goes with us too. She is 5 and is a little hunter herself so it's nice having 3 generations out there together.


----------



## ant

Them darn blacks are hard to see.I never do well on them.


----------



## pedro

You can not scan for blacks like you do for the bigger yellows. You have to look straight down and sometimes you only see a small portion of the morel sticking out. They also like to come up right next to small stems of any thing growing in the area. They also like to follow drainage patterns and hid under any debris along the way. They are good training for the rest of the season.By the time I go north, my eyes are well trained for spotting the tiniest of blacks up there.


----------



## bryan

Yeah agreed Pedro, i find a lot near natural drains in the woods, and lots near moss and trilliums. Kinda stuck to what public land i can hunt here as I have no real private land to hunt anymore  Also found some huge blacks on the edge of a woods near tracks last year.And Denise I sometimes wish i had people to hunt with, and then sometimes i am glad i dont. :-D


----------



## super picker

we don't get a lot of black morels in Kansas City. i get out early every year and have only found 1. South of kc in springfield used to find them every year. I miss em, they taste the best IMHO.


----------



## shroomin1234

hoping the weather starts to warm up soon!!!


----------



## pedro

All I can say is so far so good.


----------



## ant

Shroomin Im with you on that.Just hope it doesnt just turn hot all at once.Just read we were 6 inches above average on snow here in SW Ohio.


----------



## thunter

As a rule of thumb, i will start finding blacks in my area the first week of April, a bit earlier if March is warm. 
If i'm certain they wont be there next time, I'll pick some and/or cover some. Best case is to wait til mid April to hit my honey holes, when the blacks are getting to mature size, but being's I hunt on public I can't always do that.
Won't be long til I'm out there hiking the hills/valleys, abusing myself!


----------



## pedro

I am thinking the first finds in Ohio will come in about March 27 in south east Ohio. We have been running about 8 degrees below normal for March. Looks like a decent season ahead. So far so good, more rain is on the way.


----------



## old henry

35.6 ground temp here with 1'' of rain forcasted for this weekend. The yr 2008-2009( the mother load yrs) started late if remember correct.


----------



## thunter

I was thinkin the same henry....seemed like it was never gonna warm up in 08....didn't til 2nd week of april , then it was on. Both 08/09 were unreal years for blacks.
I like what were getting for weather so far.


----------



## c_j_ weaver

I'm thinking they'll be here half way through April.


----------



## pedro

Since the weather folks keep changing there forecast and the 50-60 degrees days never get here I am beginning to wonder if it is ever going to get warm. But we do live in Ohio and If you do not like the forecast just wait a few days and it will change, LOL.


----------



## old henry

the ground temp peaked at 48.8 on Saturday. Its raining sleet right now and we got our 1" of precip and then some. Me birthday is April 19th and usually finding pretty amounts by then. So with that being said mother nature will let us know when its time


----------



## old henry

The ground temp peaked at 48.8 yesterday and the 1'' of rain we were forcasted turned to sleet. Its up to MAMA NATURE now


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yikes! I kind of freaked when I saw the thread title! Morels in Ohio? Now? Where? Then I see they're in Georgia. That I can believe. They may be there, but they sure ain't here. Yet. I'm looking out the window at snow covered ground and 37 degrees. I was hoping for a nice gradual warm up after that goofy stuff we had last year, but this is getting ridiculous. At least there should be some water in the soil to get things cooking once we do get the temps. Good luck all.


----------



## ant

I started with theyre here because once they start we know it wont be long.But by god It seems like forever right now with 6 inches of snow on the ground yesterday.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I know how you feel ant. What a change from last year! We didn't get much, but we got snow up here the last 2 nights, so I woke to a white world. But, it's getting just warm enough up here to melt that snow during the day. At least we have moisture in the soil, which we didn't have last year. Man, some of the places I hunted last were just crispy! I just guess I have cabin fever really bad. I'm ready to go!


----------



## 902nd

http://morelhunters.com/ indy is finding them


----------



## ant

Id say once the ground temp hits 50 its to start looking.


----------



## fbm821

this weekend looks good upper 40's today and ground is wet,close to 60 on Sunday and rain going out and looking on friday and Sunday feeling good about finding blks ill post my finds.some found about 20 min from where i live


----------



## buckeyebowman

katatak, we're at opposite end of the state. I'm in NE OH near Youngstown. As far as the report about Indi finding them, it's being greeted with some skepticism from folks on the Indiana board. Up here there ain't nothing green in the woods yet. Heck, the daffodils alongside my house are only 4" tall! And that's the south facing side!


----------



## nicole12

Hi... I'm from highland county.. went out today for a while.... it looks like we are going to need some rain... it's rather dry in areas.. but I did find areas that seemed moist enough for them to grow.... I figure it'll be anytime now.. Hops so! :roll: :roll:


----------



## bryan

We have enough moisture here in central ohio just needs to stay warm and soon the shrooms will be up 8-O


----------



## ant

Well a bit of rain comeing.And temps look good.Gona hit the woods hard by the end of the week.Im thinking 2 weeks for any big numbers.


----------



## bryan

Agreed Ant, i have an early spot for nice blacks, will be checking it this week here in central ohio. Looks as if it might be a nice slow come on of the shrooms, maybe finding them well into May if weather stays mild :lol:


----------



## bobcat

From the looks of Our forecast here in SE Ohio, the morels ought to start about Friday the 12th.


----------



## morelmaster_01

I feel the same ground temps slowly rising. Hopeing for a good year this year COME ON RAIN!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, I'm liking the forecast for the next 3 days up here. Highs in the mid 60's w/some rain, lows in the upper 40's to low 50's for Mon and Tue. Wed is supposed to be dry, I'm off work that day, so I am going to walk my little legs off, since the lows for Thurs and Fri night are supposed to drop back near freezing. That will slow things down again. I know it's still early for up here, but morelhunters.com shows a couple of finds in SE Ohio, one in Vinton Cty. Besides, you can't find them sitting on the couch!


----------

